# ESCF Ferrandi Career Program in French Cuisine Sept 2012



## johach (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I've just got accepted into the Cuisine program at Ferrandi for the September 2012 term. I cannot wait to go!! And I am just wondering if anyone else here are going to the school for the same semester as me? I wanted to open a thread so we could talk about all the other things to prepare before we go! 

Cheers

Rita from Canada


----------



## cakeandcookie (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello, I am from Canada too, just wondering how much is the tuition to attend? Have you figured out living arrangements as well? Is there still room to apply?


----------



## johach (Feb 27, 2012)

The tuition for the career program is 18000 euro. The fee includes the tools, the uniforms, and any school related field trips any ect. I am going this Sept so I haven't yet figure out living arrangements, but I have been searching. I think there's always room to apply but you might want to do it asap because there're many stuff to take care of after such as visa applications and loan applications. Good luck!


----------



## swanny1687 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi,

I would like to have some information about this course like duration or if you can send me the link for the same.

Regards


----------



## jenniflop (Jan 8, 2012)

You've already been accepted?! congrats! I sent my application but haven't heard a peep from anyone! how long did it take for you to hear back??! I'm seriously a nervous wreck from the waiting, so anxious!!  I've been spying on the Feb 2012 group on Facebook lol, looks like they're having an amazing time and have found lots of things to do, and that has been at once reassuring and super exciting! When we get more people together maybe we should start a group there as well 

anyway, my fingers and toes are all crossed and I hope i'll hear back reasonably soon! I look forward to talking more and sharing with everyone as we prepare to make this move...myself, I'm least excited about taking out a loan, eugh. Sometimes it sucks to not be independently wealthy. But, it all works out somehow I reckon! I know i'll be glad for any help when it comes to housing....I took french through university, so it happens that I'm really good at doing textbook french exercises, but actually speaking to a person is tres difficile lol, thus the most daunting bit is not FINDING a place, but how in the world i'm going to converse effectively enough to get what I want! I've been practicing up a storm though, and  I've been searching around some just to get an idea of what is available, but without any idea of the scale of the city and what neighborhoods are like, its hard to know if it's really a good place or not. Think I'll be one to arrange something temporary and then figure out the rest once I arrive.  Not sure there's anyway to prepare completely, you just gotta jump in and trust your ability to swim 

I'm so glad you started this thread btw, its nice to see a name for at least one other person who will be joining me in Paris (hopefully!!!!)  look forward to speaking more soon!!!

Jenny from North Carolina


----------



## johach (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi!

You can find the information on the school's website

http://www.ferrandi-paris.fr/en

good luck!

Rita


----------



## johach (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Jenny,

Thanks! I sent my application at the end of January and got accepted at the end of Feb. I think I am pretty lucky to be able to get such a quick response from them.

When did you send your application? I really hope you also get the offer! Good Luck!! And perhaps we could help each other on moving to Paris!

Warm Regards,

Rita


----------



## addiiee mehra (Mar 14, 2012)

I have just been accepted into the Cuisine 2012 fall batch as well!

Am trying to get to know those who have been accepted, or plan to do the course in the Fall.

So, have created a facebook group @ http://www.facebook.com/groups/165496780134248/#!/groups/404744219552186/

If anyone else sees this thread- please join so we can connect


----------



## cest cheese1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello I have also been accepted into the September French Cuisine program, and I can't wait to start. Can't wait to meet the everyone in Paris!

Oh and I am Canadian


----------



## jenniflop (Jan 8, 2012)

I got my reply! I was accepted as well!! Now I'm hovering somewhere in between excitement and panic.

Anyway, off to join Addiiee's FB page!


----------



## addiiee mehra (Mar 14, 2012)

Congratulations Cest Cheese1 and Jennyflop! Jenny thank you for joining. I hope we can get a lot more people, so we all know each other a little bit, before actually meeting at the course 

Are you'll considering looking for a place now, or much later? I guess Im just paranoid. Have posted some websites a friend of mine gave me on the page. Hope it helps!

Rita...what about you..have you started looking? You seem to be one of the first few who've been accepted.


----------



## ashwin chiramel (Mar 19, 2012)

hi guys ive been accepted to ferrandi for the sept 2012  batch too for the intensive cuisine program, got the acceptance letter a month ago , applying for visas now ....... very very excited , n yea i joined aiddee's fb group, would like to get to know yall better before actually getting there, n yes hows everyones french ? cos mines so - so


----------



## ashwin chiramel (Mar 19, 2012)

hi guys ive been accepted to ferrandi for the sept 2012  batch too for the intensive cuisine program, got the acceptance letter a month ago , applying for visas now ....... very very excited , n yea i joined aiddee's fb group, would like to get to know yall better before actually getting there, n yes hows everyones french ? cos mines so - so


----------



## addiiee mehra (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey ashwin! Congratulations...  I cant wait to go as well...I think i can leave tomorrow...hehe

My french is really rusty now, used to be pretty good...I could get around, now I dont think so 

Anyone seen Mashav's blog? It has a wealth of info on ferrandi and her life there...will post it on the FB page after I get her permission


----------



## cest cheese1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello everyone I want to start by saying congrats to all of my fellow students. I can't wait to meet all of you in Paris!

In a response to Ashwin's question. My French is buried deep in my subconscious (I took seven years of immersion as a child). I really haven't spoken it since then except for the few times I have been in France. So to try to help revive my french abilities I have been watching my Simpson's DVDs in French instead of English /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif. Hopefully I don't end up sounding like one of the characters.

In other news I was speaking with Inma this morning about housing. We should be receiving an e-mail in the next few weeks with information about housing.

I have a question for the other members from Canada. Have any of you received your acceptance package in the mail yet? I have not received mine.


----------



## ashwin chiramel (Mar 19, 2012)

Well its good to know that i wont be the only one lost in translation! n for those of you waiting to get the acceptance letter in a hard copy , don't worry mine took a lot of time too, was beginning to worry it wasn gonna come at all. and aiddee thanks for starting the fb page, i checked out mashavs blog , loads of info on ferrandi n some general info on the life n restaurants to check out, has anyone started on their visa procedures ?


----------



## cest cheese1 (Mar 15, 2012)

So this is a bit of follow up to my last post. Today I decided to take a more serious approach to learning French and I came across this helpful article in the New York Times archives. It lists some of the various language learning programs that are available on the web.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/28/technology/personaltech/28basics.html?pagewanted=all.


----------



## addiiee mehra (Mar 14, 2012)

@ashwin - havent started the visa procedures as yet. I think we need to wait till 3 months before departure isnt it?

On french, I think im going to join one of those weekend batches at Alliance Francaise.


----------



## cest cheese1 (Mar 15, 2012)

@Addiee I have also been considering going to some of the Alliance Francaise classes. I hear they are very good


----------



## johach (Feb 27, 2012)

hey all,

sorry i haven't been active on the thread, life's been busy!

i have been looking for accomondation for awhile now, it's hard to find a decent and affordable place in paris!

particular, the area (6th arr.) where ferrandi is located is very expansive. I have been hunting for flats in 3th, 4th, 15th and 16th.

perhaps it will work out better if we'd be roommates and rent together 

ciao for now

rita


----------



## cest cheese1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Rita I have also been having a really hard time finding affordable accommodations, and I have practically given up on the 6th. I have been looking at the 14th 15th, 5th, and 7th, trying to keep to the left bank. What site have you been using to look for rentals? I have been using seloger.com.

I actually have a question for anyone else who has been accepted and has sent their first payment. Have any of you received confirmation of the payment's receipt yet? I sent mine a little bit ago and I have been having trouble confirming final receipt with anyone at the school.


----------



## johach (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been using http://sublet.lodgis.com/en/paris/listing/ for apartment hunting.

I am not too sure about receipts. I have emailed them and they did confirm with me that they have received my payment. Maybe you should try that way.


----------



## cest cheese1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Rita,

Thanks for the info. I actually realised this morning that a bunch of my e-mails weren't actually delivered but the fail notices ended up in my spam folder. That's probably why I haven't heard from them yet.

I originally looked at renting with Lodgis, but none of the Lodgis rentals qualify for student housing grants. SUBMIT


----------



## sitfly79 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I just got accepted to ESCFF as well, but the French Pastries program! I am stoked to get to France and meet some of yall. Alot of good info everyone and if I find anything I will share as well! Thanks and see you guys on September 4th!

Aj from TX


----------



## lechevitrine (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi All,

Congrats on your acceptances so far! I'm from London, and I've been accepted for the Pastry program! :-D So thrilled.

I'm not on Facebook (may join just to keep up-to-date with the group), but if anyone wants to get in touch, my email address is dulechevitrine at gmail dot com

I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## zoebisch (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow, congrats!  This thread is helping me think out of the box.  My wife is open to just about anywhere in the world (contingent on her finding a school to pursue her MFA painting/drawing) so now my wheels are turning.  I have never thought of France as a possibility for some reason...I guess the language barrier was nipping at me but obviously that's not a barrier given this new information.

It's cool to see you guys getting excited together!


----------



## noobie (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello and congrats to all the prepz who got accepted to the school. Btw i got some burning question to ask regarding the application to Ferrandi and i hope some kind soul could reply them. On its website, it states that in order to qualify for admission there is a need to submit 2 recommendation letters. As i don't have much working experiences and graduated from school for a few years already, (i doubt my teacher would still remember me)  producing this 2 recommendation letters would be tough for me . However i am really interested in applying for the school. So what i would like to know is when you guys applied, was it really necessary to produce these 2 recommendation letters?


----------



## addiiee mehra (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Noobie,

Don't worry about getting recommendation letters from your school/ university. They could actually be from anyone, even your friends. I got one of mine from a colleague..I had cooked for him at some point..The second one was from a teacher at a pasta making class I had gone for.

It is necessary to give those recos. I suppose they use it just as a check for reference/ motivation. 

All the best!


----------



## addiiee mehra (Mar 14, 2012)

@ Zoebisch There is no better place than the Montmartre in Paris for artists


----------



## addiiee mehra (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats Lechevitrine..See you on FaceBook, or in Paris


----------



## noobie (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello Addiiee, thank you for replying to my thread. After reading your reply i feel much more confident in applying for Ferrandi. I wish you all the best and hope you have a great time at Ferrandi ^^.


----------



## eyap16 (May 5, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm from Singapore and has been accepted into the Sept Pastry Program.  It's a relief to find this forum as I have not been to Paris before, and neither do I speak French! This is going to be such a big challenge! Thanks Addiiee for setting up the FB page for us to get in touch.  Appreciate it lots!


----------



## ryanam1 (Jun 11, 2012)

There is a downloadable list on the le cordon Bleu website. I am applying for the 2013 program now and trying to get a good feeler as to how much money I really need.

http://www.cordonbleu.edu/paris/life-in-paris/en check it out I have been finding cheap studios on these websites.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## genevois (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi everyone! A bit late but I just got accepted for the september pastry program (I applied très très late). nice to see that someone set up a forum for new students (I'm going to go have a look at the fb group page too). Anyway I'm from Geneva Switzerland. See you all in Paris.


----------



## kelllen (Jul 9, 2012)

how was the phone/email interview??


----------



## neville (Jul 17, 2012)

hello every one, i really think you should not invest so much in this programme. I can tell you because I'm in the program right now. First of all, the chef walks out from the classroom after the demonstration. It is supposed to be 75% hands on program. Yes, we have to be working by ourselves without the chef. The chef is not interested in teaching the spirit of the French pastry making. He is not demanding at all thus the entire class is so relaxed and is rather in the chatter room. The anglophone pastry program is very disorganized. I also want to tell you that the chefs, the so-called very unprofessional international program manager and the director of the international program didn't know anything about our background. I had thought we had been selected very carefully, but nobody knows us! This program cost you 18000 euro. It's not worth it. the school size used to be 10, now 12 and would be increased to more. the french course offered here is really a nightmare for me and my fellow classmates. i had to go to other french school to improve my french. my comment here is subjective and you'd better think it more clearly about this programme. under the difficult situation on Euro, the school is only trying to make profits. do you guys how many they earn per year? the income does not go to upgrading facilities and course and even the personnel involved with the programe. what a shame!


----------



## k-lost (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmm what were you expectations going into this programme. The whole point is to be taught how to stand on your own. In real life situations do you think chefs in the kitchens will be watching over you to make sure you get it right? Holding your hands every step of the way?

Grow up. ( sorry that was harsh) 

Its not a language school why would you be trying to learn French in a class taught in English.  Yes, schools have to make money to survive. A 12 person class sounds heavenly, imagine trying to learn with 20-30 other students around you?

What exactly is the spirit of french pastry making? If you know what it is why would you spend 18 000 euro to be taught it?? 

I'm sorry your having a rough time, but before spending 18 000 you probably should have done more research.


----------



## sitfly79 (Apr 5, 2012)

Not to beat a dead horse but I totally agree...when I went to culinary school we have 28 students in class, and we were thankful. In professional kitchen the chef cannot hold anyone's hand and baby them...get used to it. I've been working in the industry for as long as some of you have been alive, I don't claim I know everything but I know what is expected from a cooks point of view because even with a degree in culinary or pastry you will start at the bottom remember you are not a chef once you have that shiny degree, it will take another 5-10 years of extremely hard work to get to the next level. I too am going to ESCFF this fall to learn baking and pastries, but I am doing it with a sense of reality, I agree it is somewhat romantic to learn how to bake in Paris, but soon it will be just that living in Paris trying to pay bills and support my family. when it comes down to it we make our experience what it is... sorry your having a shitty time, I would look inward first, but I could be wrong... either way I don't give a shit I'm moving to Paris with my wife and I am going to bust my ass for myself... see you there and good luck..


----------



## ryanam1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey everybody. I got accepted to the Feb 2013 program and was wondering if you guys could tell me some stuff about your experiences. Like finding an apartment? What costs didn't you include in your budget that arose and what the costs were? Stuff like that. Or maybe one you would be so kind as to give me your email address so I can nauseate you with 1000 questions that have been causing me to have little panic attacks whenever I think about it.


----------



## jenniflop (Jan 8, 2012)

hmm. So. I finished the course at ferrandi as well and i just wanted to step in here and say that Neville does bring up some valid concerns--i'm writing this for future students who may stumble across this thread. You can tell him to "grow up" all you want, but be real, after paying so much money, it sucks to be unsatisfied. and the truth is, you can research and research but it's really hard to find info about Ferrandi that isn't on various forums and student blogs, so in a sense you don't really know what you're getting until you get there, no matter how well you try to prepare.

the program IS disorganized. sometimes we'd have classes cancelled and wonder if we were ever going to make them up, or rooms and times would change and half the group wouldn't get the memo and show up at the wrong time or place, sometime we wouldn't get our recipes until way too late (annoying when you know the other group got theirs and you don't have yours), etc etc etc....
our "food history" class was a waste of time with a teacher who was absolutely unqualified, to the point that rather than even try to plan a lesson, he actually just brought in some book to class and sat there reading chapters straight out of it. I understand they won't be bringing him back for another semester, though.
the french students and teachers are disrespectful of the anglo class, steal our equipment, talk down to us, say nasty things about us in french...we have backbones, but it's at the point where it interferes with our ability to do our job (how is a class of 12 going to strain all their soups on time with only one chinois??) and that sucks. We told admins and not much was done to change the situation.
our chef was gone on vacations and doing other projects for what i thought was an unacceptable amount of time. The program is only 5 months long, and when you've just had a month off before the program starts, don't wait until the second week of school to take your vacation and leave us with the chef substitute who, while capable, hasn't actually taught in a very long time. Also, I never felt he really attempted to build a relationship with his class, whereas the other chef became incredibly close to his---again, say what you want about whether this even matters, but i personally think that the other class had a better experience as a result.
our knife sets were crap. to the point that we actually had to get replacements halfway through the course, and they still were pretty inferior. sucks when you see the french students walking around with really nice sets.
french classes were absolutely a mess. Sure it's not the school's job to teach you french, but when the school tells you that they will prepare you to work in a french kitchen and "no french language experience is necessary for the course, we will provide you with classes" then it sets up an expectation that frankly, isn't fulfilled. I ended up coming back to America for my internship which, while disappointing, was definitely the best choice i could have made.
overall i thought our cooking instruction was good. I enjoyed my classes. I liked the other students in my class and feel i learned a lot. It definitely gave me the leg up i needed to get started in this industry. 12 people in a class is a good number, and the group was small enough we got to know each other well. Our end of semester trip was spectacular. but, there's still only so much you can learn in a 5 month program, so just be aware that you're still going to have a long way to go when you get out. If you don't speak french, consider the option of not doing your internship in France and you'll avoid a lot of disappointment and headache for yourself. A lot of the disorganization was frustrating and annoying at times, but it wasn't a deal breaker for me. To be honest I found most things about France to be incredibly disorganized, from housing to visas to banking, so a lot of it i just attribute to a difference in culture you have to learn to live with. However, the chefs were equally frustrated with our equipment disappearing and they knew we were having a hard time with our knives, and tried to work with us. I think that everyone in the program did the best they could and these little whinings are, in the scheme of things, not huge dealbreakers for me. I'd still recommend the program, and i'd still do it again. The opportunity to live in Paris is once in a lifetime. Many of my classmates went on to work for some of the biggest and best restaurants in Paris (think, Astrance, L'Arpege, Septime, frenchie, Alain Ducasse au Plaza Athenee, le Chateaubriand, etc) and we got to cook with and for some cool people. If that's the caliber of restaurant and cooking you aim for, you really can't do better than ferrandi to get you there.

if anyone wants to know more about the program, feel free to PM me. i may not get back right away cuz i'm not here every day, but i'd be glad to send you a link to my blog (where i recorded many of my experiences) and answer your questions.


----------

